# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Free-Link - Сервис витрин ссылок и баннеров

## freelink

*Приветствую. Добро пожаловать к нам. Сервис витрин ссылок и баннеров.
Наш сервис free-link.ru, успешно открыт.*



*-> Витрины ссылок*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Регулировка количества ссылок
+ Контроль над длиной текста ссылки
+ Возможность модерировать
+ Удобный и простой мониторинг

*-> Витрины баннеров*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Срок размещения от 1 до 4 недель
+ По истечению времени, баннер сам удаляется
+ Вы сами задаете размер баннера
+ Статистика купленных баннеров
+ Собственная заглушка, когда витрина свободна

*-> Почему Free-Link.Ru?*
+ Минимальная выплата 10 рублей
+ Онлайн покупка и установка рекламы 
+ До 5% заработка от рефералов 
+ Ежедневные выплаты 
+ Комиссия системы всего 5% от продаж 
+ Удобный и приятный интерфейс

*Контакты:*
E-mail: support@free-link.ru
VK: http://vk.com/freelinkru

Регистрация

----------


## freelink

*Приветствую. Добро пожаловать к нам. Сервис витрин ссылок и баннеров.
Наш сервис free-link.ru, успешно открыт.*



*-> Витрины ссылок*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Регулировка количества ссылок
+ Контроль над длиной текста ссылки
+ Возможность модерировать
+ Удобный и простой мониторинг

*-> Витрины баннеров*
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Срок размещения от 1 до 4 недель
+ По истечению времени, баннер сам удаляется
+ Вы сами задаете размер баннера
+ Статистика купленных баннеров
+ Собственная заглушка, когда витрина свободна

*-> Почему Free-Link.Ru?*
+ Минимальная выплата 10 рублей
+ Онлайн покупка и установка рекламы 
+ До 5% заработка от рефералов 
+ Ежедневные выплаты 
+ Комиссия системы всего 5% от продаж 
+ Удобный и приятный интерфейс

*Контакты:*
E-mail: support@free-link.ru
VK: http://vk.com/freelinkru

Регистрация

----------

